# Recommend cloth for cleaning interior windscreen



## MysteryMan (Aug 17, 2016)

I am having problems cleaning the inside of windscreen.

Just used Nilglass spray, spread with a Paragon Fish-Scale MF cloth and then wiped with short-pile MF cloth.

The glass looks really clean, but, when the sunlight catches the windscreen then you can see what look like tiny hairs/bits on the glass.

I am guessing that these are from the MF cloth I used to buff with.

Can somebody suggest what cloth I should be using to avoid this happening, please?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Buff with another fishscale cloth, even then I find I get the little hairs, it's extremely annoying when the glass is clean apart from the tiny little bits of pile. I'm going to try one of my Polished Bliss utility towels to see if the closed loops help....


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 17, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Buff with another fishscale cloth, even then I find I get the little hairs, it's extremely annoying when the glass is clean apart from the tiny little bits of pile. I'm going to try one of my Polished Bliss utility towels to see if the closed loops help....


OK, thanks....please post a reply when you've tried the closed loop MF!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought a pack of these Paragon cloths and I'm not too impressed, sure they OK to clean with but they are very grabby, impossible to buff with. Personally I prefer a waffle weave cloth.

Unless you've done so I'd recommend washing your MF cloths before first use, this should minimise any fluff coming off them.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

E-cloth for glass, no bits and easy to use. I noticed the same problem as you in sunlight, the E-Cloth put an end to it in one go, no re buffing.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> I bought a pack of these Paragon cloths and I'm not too impressed, sure they OK to clean with but they are very grabby, impossible to buff with. Personally I prefer a waffle weave cloth.
> 
> Unless you've done so I'd recommend washing your MF cloths before first use, this should minimise any fluff coming off them.


I suspect the same characteristic that makes them good at cleaning also gives them a somewhat grabby nature.

I also suspect that the fishscale cloths pick up a little bit of pile from any open loop cloths that may go in the wash at the same time.

Might have to give the e-cloth a go (which is just another variant of microfibre as far as I am aware) if the closed loop idea doesn't work.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

shine247 said:


> E-cloth for glass, no bits and easy to use. I noticed the same problem as you in sunlight, the E-Cloth put an end to it in one go, no re buffing.


I am going to try an E cloth,tried loads of glass MF's and have yet to find one that works really well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting Have a good Glass Towel im trying at the moment - close looped mircofibre always leaves fibres for me - fishscale are ok but dont always do a perfect job - a ecloth style cloth is what i have so will update a little more as i use it -


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Could always give the tried and tested scrunched up newspaper technique a go I suppose :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/3pc-microfibre-glass-cloth-set

These are the only clothes I have found that really leave a perfect finish:thumb:
And with 20% off for pack of three


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

E cloths or newspaper for me

I've never been happy with anything else


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

The E-cloth dedicated glass cloth is completely different from other E-cloths, very smooth with negligible pile.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

chongo said:


> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/3pc-microfibre-glass-cloth-set
> 
> These are the only clothes I have found that really leave a perfect finish:thumb:
> And with 20% off for pack of three


Just ordered some cheers :wave:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance but who makes the e-cloth and where can i buy them 
many thanks
todds


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

todds said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who makes the e-cloth and where can i buy them
> many thanks
> todds


E-cloth make them. You can get them in a lot of online stores, incl Amazon, or places like B&Q, Dunelm Mill etc. They were probably the original MF cloth maker before MF cloths took off.

http://www.e-cloth.com/

I see they actually do a windscreen cloth now.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

todds said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who makes the e-cloth and where can i buy them
> many thanks
> todds


Lakeland


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

As Chongo has said the wo wo cloths are the best I've used to date!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

chongo said:


> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/3pc-microfibre-glass-cloth-set
> 
> These are the only clothes I have found that really leave a perfect finish:thumb:
> And with 20% off for pack of three


Second this, ordered some more over Xmas as they're great

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emreplt (Jan 6, 2017)

Just use e-cloth. Wash it with regular white soap and rinse it until no soap stays in it. and sequeze it very well so you make the cloth water and dirt absorbent. Clean your windows with your hand pressure. you'll see no signs will be left. dont use any chemical!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

just out of interest do you wash you glass cloths with all the rest of you cloths used for buffing off wax etc?


----------



## Gethyn (Mar 27, 2016)

I use an invisible glass tool: Invisible Glass 95161 Reach and Clean Tool for Glass and Windscreens https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0017K69MA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ZBEDybM0BVN4A

Does a good job providing you clean the cloth every so often (comes with 2). It is amazing if you have a saloon and want to clean the inside of the rear!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i've used these, i've never had any problem since and used a few different glass cleaners too

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/waffle-weave-microfibre-towel-blue?___SID=U


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

If they still sell them, I've had no issues with Wilkos glass cleaning microfibre, £2.99, used both will Nilco and Espuma cleaner..


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Danwel in answer to your question i always put my glass cloths in a wash together and do not put any other mf with wax, qd spray, polish etc as i may get tranfer of product and my glass cloths may be ruined. i learned this from advice on this forum
regards
todds


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Just bought some wo-wo glass cloths and honestly the best thing i've used on glass...cheap as chips too!!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

To clean the glass a glass micro fibre.
To buff any smears out try a peach skin microfibre


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Waffle weave micro fibre cloths still got my dodo juice green one's somewhere,bought a blue cloth from halfords many moons ago and wouldn't want to be without it.
The key is not to over wet/soak/ use product in moderation to get the best results and e makes one's life easier.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I went to tesco and bought the green microfiber mop. Works absolute wonders for the fog and no streaks.


Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

AllenF said:


> To clean the glass a glass micro fibre.
> To buff any smears out try a peach skin microfibre


I have to try that method with the peach skin MF. Thanks!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Warm it up with you breath first ( the cloth )


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll do it. :thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Haven't looked through all the pages so not sure if these have been recommended already. But after trying many differnt types/brands these are my current favourite. Combined with dooka glass cleaner = a winning combo on my tricky mini windows

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/blue-pico-microfibre


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

chongo said:


> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/3pc-microfibre-glass-cloth-set
> 
> These are the only clothes I have found that really leave a perfect finish:thumb:
> And with 20% off for pack of three


Just purchased, hopefully they're as good as suggested on here.. Had 3 of their MF cloths for £2.99 so had to oblige


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Blacky010_10 said:


> Just purchased, hopefully they're as good as suggested on here.. Had 3 of their MF cloths for £2.99 so had to oblige


Did exactly the same as you too thanks to this thread. Think i am going to get some of the PM vapes glass cleaner and that should mean streak free clean glass


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I find a meguiars round microfibre pad with autoglym glass polish gives great results.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

For the E-cloth, is it the "Window Cloth" or the "Glass and Chrome Cloth" or the "Glass and Polishing Cloth" that people are using?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> For the E-cloth, is it the "Window Cloth" or the "Glass and Chrome Cloth" or the "Glass and Polishing Cloth" that people are using?


The Window and Glass Polishing Cloth 2 pack for me and a great price for them HERE. 

Alan W


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Alan W said:


> The Window and Glass Polishing Cloth 2 pack for me and a great price for them HERE.
> 
> Alan W


That's a two pack with one of each?

More confused now :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> That's a two pack with one of each?
> 
> More confused now :lol:


That's correct, 2 cloths! The waffle weave is used to clean the glass and the smooth peach skin cloth is used to polish and buff the glass. 

Alan W


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Odd as it sounds, I use thesefrom Halfrauds. Bought a couple in the last 3 for 2 they did, two cloths, one mf with a mesh backing for cleaning and scrubbing, and another fine weave glass cloth for finishing. They are a decent size and work really well.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Cheers, it was the buffy one I want to try but wasn't clear to me from the earlier posts which one folks were using


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Klin Korea glass cloths have to be the best I have come across so far. I usually use the Fishscale cloths but the Klin beats it to the post. They can be used with a glass cleaner or just water ..


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Took a massive £1.29 gamble on these


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

What dooka said the KLiN ones are brilliant, streak free every time


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Just used the Wo-wo products glass cloth to clean the inside of my windscreen! Fantastic cloth, no lint or fibres left on the glass and very cheap!! Highly recommended!


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

shine247 said:


> E-cloth for glass, no bits and easy to use. I noticed the same problem as you in sunlight, the E-Cloth put an end to it in one go, no re buffing.


Thanks!! Only £5.99 delivered from Amazon, 2 cloths.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/E-cloth-Window-Cleaning-Cloth-Polishing/dp/B002KQ5CLE

I know *E-Cloth* says no chemicals required, but I want to use this with:
1) Cleaner - Koch Chemie Speed Glass Cleaner
2) Sealant - CarChem Glass Sealant v2

Will it be ok? & how many cloths will I need?
So with this, I won't need the WoWo ones?


----------

